# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب:خزانة عبد السلام بن سودة مؤلف دليل مؤرخ المغرب

## بديعي

خزانة عبد السلام بن سودة (مؤلف دليل مؤرخ المغرب الأقصى)



في أيام مجاورتي بالقرويين، كنت أصادف – أحيانا – لما أجتاز بقنطرة الرصيف : شخصية تنطلق من جهة حي المخفية . ويبدو صاحبها في مظهر محترم: يسير في تؤدة، ويرتدي البرنس الأبيض مع الجلباب، بينما تتوجه عمة بيضاء خفيفة تعلو قلنسوة حمراء، وهو ربعة الى الطول، خفيف العارضين ، دو عينين زرقاويين حادتين.
ولماأسائل عن هويته: يذكر لي أنه الفقيه عبد السلام ابن سودة، وهو ابن الفقيه عبد القادر، ابن قاضي طنجة محمد بن عبد القادر ابن سودة المري القرشي
بينما والدته كريمة القاضي محمد العابد ، بن قاضي مكناس الشهير : الشيخ أحمد بن الطالب ابن سودة
ويضيف معرفي: أن المعني بالأمر تصيرت له خزانة علمية عامرة بنوادر المخطوطات المنوعة، بعدما كان الجامع لها هو جد والدته: قاضي مكناس المنوه به، ولذلك أطلق عليها مترجمنا اسم " الخزانة الأحمدية" تنويها بمؤسسها ، وتخليدا لاسمه.
وتمر أيام وأيام، فتشاء الصدفة الواتية أن تهيء لي فرصة الاتصال بالفقيد: يوم الخميس سادس المحرم، من عام تسعة وخمسين وثلاثمائة وألف (1940). وذلك بمناسبة استجازتي جده لأمه الشيخ العابد ابن سودة، وزيارتي له بروضه في حي المخفية بزنقة بورجوع رقم 32 حيث كان يساكنه به كل من المترجم، وشقيقه الفقيه النبيه المجامل البشوش السيد محمد بفتح أوله مد الله في حياته
وعن هذه المناسبة انبتقت الصداقة بيني وبين المترجم، ولا يزيدها مر الأيام الا رسوخا وثباثا، حتى فارقتنا تغمده الله – سبحانه – برحمته وأسكنه فسيح جنته.
ومن الطبيعي أن تترك أربعون سنة من الوصلة: ارتساماتها عن حياة الراحل العزيز.
فكانت أولى ملاحظاتي : أنه نشأ في وسط علمي رفيع قوامه والده وجده وأعمامه وأبنائهم، ومافيهم الا عالم أو قاضي أو خطيب أو موثق.
ويتجاوب فقيدنا مع مستوى بيئته ، فيقبل على دراسة العلوم الاسلامية  بالقرويين، ويتدرج في أسلاكها – متطوعا – حتى قسم التعليم العالي.
ومن هذه المرحلة بدأ يجنح لقراءة كتب التاريخ والأنساب، وقوت فيه هذه الرغبة – مع مر الزمن – حتى صارت جزءا من نشاطه لايهدأ له بال دون تحقيقها
ومن هنا يهتم راحلنا بتتبع المصادر التي تشبع رغبته، فيضيف الى "الخزانة الأحمدية" العديد من الذخائر المنوعة: تارة بالشراء، ومرات بالتصوير أو الاستنساخ : بنفسه أو بيد شقيقه السيد محمد.
ولما كان يضطلع بالتوثيق في سماط القرويين، ساعدته هذه المهنة على الاتصال بمجموعة كبرى من منوعات وثائق العائلات الفاسية.
حتى اذا رشح للبحث في خروم خزانة القرويين، انغمس في خضم من النوادر والذخائر.
ونفس الظاهرة عايشها المنوه به لما صار موظفا بخزانة القرويين ثم بالخزانتين: العامة والملكية بالرباط.
والى قراءة مايهمه من المستندات، زار الفقيد كثيرا من الخزائن المغربية الخاصة: في فاس ومكناس وسلا والرباط وطنجة وتطوان والبيضاء وسطات ومراكش وسواها.
وبهذا الجهد في تتبع المصادر وقراءة مايهمه منها، يتضلع المترجم في ميدان التدوين التاريخي ، هادفا – في أغلب أوضاعه – الى سد بعض الثغرات في تاريخنا المغربي.
1 – فيستهل تجربته بمؤلف يحاول أن يجمع فيه المصنفات المغربية في سائر المواد : على غرار كشف الظنون، ويشرع في تأليفه هذا يوم الجمعة 26 شوال عام 1353/1935 ثم يكون الفراغ من نسخته الأولى عشاء يوم الجمعة 24 محرم عام 354/1935.
غير أن هذه التجربة كانت لاتزال بحاجة كبرى الى التكميل والتنقيح ، وهو ماانصرف اليه المؤلف أخريات حياته، دون أن يتمكن من اتمام الكتاب الذي يحمل عنوان "معمعجم تآليف رجال المغرب الأقصى" ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المترجم بعد ما رتب محاولته الأولى على أسماء الكتب ، عاد فرتب كتابه على أسماء المؤلفين، حيت ارتفع عددهم الى أكثر من 5000، وبلغ انتاجهم  13000 كتاب ، حسب المؤلف في مقال نشره في مجلة دعوة الحق بالعدد الثاني من السنة 16 ص 169 – 182.
2 – ثم كان مؤلفه الثاني بعد تجربته الأولى: هو "دليل مؤرخ المغرب الأقصى" فبوبه في ثمانية أقسام ، ورتب كل قسم حسب التهجية  المغربية.
وهو الذي حظي بالنشر – كاملا – من انتاجه، وتكرر طبعه مرتين ...
(ضبط واستدراك مكتب البحوث والدراسات في دار الفكر
منشورات : دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر _ بيروت 
الطبعة الاولى _ 1418 هـ / 1997 م)
3- "ازالة الالتباس عن قبائل سكان فاس" : عرض به أصول  سكان فاس بين أسر باقية ومنقرضة فاشتمل على مايناهز 4000 عائلة صنفها على ترتيب المعجمية المغربية.
وقد خرجه المؤلف على الآلة الكاتبة ومنه نسخة  بالخزانة الملكية رقم 10652 في جزئين :
الأول: 254ص.
الثاني: 197ص.
4 – ثم اختصره باسم "قطف أزهار الآس من روض ازالة الالتباس" وقدمه لمهرجان جامعة القرويين بمناسبة ذكراها المائة بعد الألف فنشرت قطعة منه "بالكتاب الذهبي جامعة القرويين" صصص 173 – 179.
أما الاختصار كاملا فقد أدرجه المؤلف في افتتاحية أصله المخرج بالآلة الكاتبة.
5 – "زبدة  الأثر ممامضى من الخبر في القرن الثالث والرابع عشر" : ذيل به على نشر المثاني لمحمد بن الطيب القادري، مسايرا منهجيته في عروضه ، وابتدأ من عام 1171/1757، الى أن انتهى عند آخر عام 1370/1950.
ولازال في مبيضته قابلا للزيادة والنقص، حسب مؤلفه الذي يقدر له أربعة أسفار.
6 – "اتحاف المطالع بوفيات رجال القرن الثالث عشر والرابع" : ذيل به على التقاط الدرر للقادري آنف الذكر متبعا منهجيته وابتدأ من عام 1171/1757 الى نهاية عام 1370/1950 فجاء شبه مختصر لكتاب زبدة الأثر...
(طبع بتحقيق د. محمد حجي - دار الغرب الاسلامي بيروت 2 ج )
7 – "سل النصال للنضال بالأشياخ وأهل الكمال" : اسم فهرس لأشياخ المترجم دراسة ورواية وتبركا حسب تعبير ، فيها أكثر من 200 ترجمة وفرغ من جمعها عام 1376/1956.
(طبع بتحقيق د. محمد حجي - دار الغرب الاسلامي بيروت )
8 – "قضاة مدينة فاس القديمة والحديثة": استوعب فيه من تقلد خطة القضاء أو نيابتها بفاس : من فترة تأسيسها حتى زمن التأليف ، ودون به أكثر من 3000 ترجمة  مرتبة حسب التسلسل التاريخي.
وهو في جزئين مخرجين على الآلة الكاتبة، حيث يحفظ بالخزانة الملكية رقم: 10960 
(طبع مؤخرا)
9 – وقد ذيل عليه بمجموعة ضخمة من صور أشكال توقيعات قضاة فاس ونوابهم ومشاهير العدول، فاستوعب ذلك مجلدين اثنين تحتفظ بهما خزانة المؤلف.
10 – "مجموعة أمثال مدينة فاس ومااليها": سرد فيها نحو 20000 مثل وحكاية ، وهي مخرجة على الآلة الكاتبة في مجلد منه نسخة بالخزانة الملكية رقم: 10653 في 651 ص موزعة بين جزئين.
11 – "كناشات متعددة" : سجل فيها – حسب تعبيره – جل ما استحسنه من الفوائد التاريخية وغيرها مما شاهده واستوعبه.
12 – مجموعة أخبار وطرائف تتصل بالحياة في فاس، ولما كان تدوينها بطريقة عفوية : جعل المترجم عنوانا دارجا هو "رواية أبا هدراز" وسار في صياغتها على الأسلوب القصصي.
يخرج الموجود منها من مبيضتها في مجلدين أو أكثر وهي بخزانة المؤلف، ولا تزال بحاجة الى المراجعة والتنظيم والتنقيح.
13 – "خطط فاس  مدينتي فاس العتيق والجديد": عهدي به يجمعها في جذاذات تجاوز فيها 6000 اسم حسب تقديره.
14 – ونشير الآن – الى ثلاث مؤلفات خارج هذه المادة، بدءا من رسالة باسم "الزهر من أكمامه في الشطرنج وأحكامه": ألفها من عام  1342/1924 في أربعة أبواب وخاتمة، فجاءت في سفر وسط مخطوط بخزانة المؤلف.
15 – "رحلة حجازية" : دون  بها ارتساماته  عن زيارته للحرمين الشريفين في حجته عام 1389/1970، وتوسع في الحديث عن أسرار الحج الى حد الاغراب في بعض الاستنتاجات.
مخطوط بخزانة المؤلف.
16 – "ديوان أبي حفص الفاسي": عبد الله بن عمر الفهري، المتوفي عام 118/1774، جمع فيه أشعاره بعد ماكانت متفرقة، والتقطها من الكتب والمقيدات، ثم رتبها في جزء صغير لا يزال مخطوطا بخزانته.
ومن لائحة المؤلفات التاريخية بالخصوص، يتبين أن المترجم سد – بانتاجه – فراغات ينعدم – الآن من يسد مسده فيها، ومن ذلك تتبع مستندات تاريخ المغرب الأقصى، ورصد وفيات رجاله والاهتمام بالتراجم المعاصرة وأنساب سكان فاس.
هذا فضلا عما تشف عنه أوضاعه – المنوه  بها – من انقطاع للبحث والتدوين وتواضع ونكران للذات ، ومن تواضعه اعلانه – بالتأليف والتحديث – أن بعض مؤلفاته المخطوطة لا يزال قابلا للزيادة والحذف والتنقيح. ويندب لذه المهمة هيئات الباحثين المختصين. وهي وهي توصية تؤخد بعين الاعتبار عند اخراج مؤلفاته ونشرها يسر الله سبحانه الأسباب لذلك.
وان الفقيد بانقطاعه للبحث اكتسب اطلاعا خاصا على مصادر تاريخ المغرب ووفيات رجاله، كما ركز ذلك فيه حاسة النقد لما يقرأه في هذا الاتجاه فيبادر بتدوين ملاحظاته ويراسل بها من يهمه الأمر وأحيانا ينشرها.
ونختم هذا العرض بالاشارة الى أن راحلنا خدم التاريخ المغربي من نافدة أخرى وذلك بافادته المستمرة لجماعات من الباحثين، طبقات بعد طبقات، والى جانب استجوابه معهم : كانت خزانته الأحمدية دائما في خدمة الزائرين والمستعيرين للذخائر والنوادر، كما أنه لم يبخل أبدا عن الخزانة العامة بتقديم عيون المخطوطات لتصويرها بقسم الأفلام.
وهكذا عاش فقيدنا يمارس خلق الباحث الواعي لرسالته، افادة وتدوينا الى اللحظات الأخيرة من حياته، حيث كان بمنزل ابنه الأستاذ المقتدر السيد محمد في مركز بولقنادل من ضاحية سلا، وهناك أدركته منيته فجر يوم الأحد 29 شعبان عام 1400 ، الموافق 12 يوليوز 1980، بعدما عمر 81 سنة هجرية ، حيث كان مولده بفاس عام 1319/1901.
وزوال يوم وفاته أقبر في ملحده الأخير بمدينة سلا عند الجبانة الكبرى خارج باب المعقلة ، حيث يرقد مؤرخ المغرب الشهير : الشيخ أحمد بن خالد الناصري مؤلف الاستقصا.سقى الله الجميع شئابيب رحمته، وألحقنا بهم مسلمين مومنين.

محمد المنوني
صداقة أربعين سنة مع مؤرخ فاس عبد السلام بن سودة
مجلة المناهل س 8 / عدد: 20 (ربيع الثاني 1401/مارس 1980). ص 195-205

----------

